# الدليل التعليمي لبرنامج etabs المهندس عماد درويش الاجزاء الثلاثة كامله وبروابط مباشره



## mohamed zehiry (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم 
**
اقدم لكم اخوانى الكرام 

الدليل التعليمي لبرنامج

**ETABS**

المهندس عماد درويش

**النمذجة وتمثيل منشآت المباني
**

الروابط

http://www.mediafire.com/file/t29ebbfh2v7cp2r/ETABS_1.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/file/oeliyk5njij4lrc/ETABS+2.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/file/sv4j18a1z396a2q/ETABS+3.pdf

*_*اتمنى لكم الافاده*_*
*​

تم تحديث الروابط


----------



## كمال محمد (22 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الجهود الرائعه


----------



## mohamed zehiry (23 سبتمبر 2012)

منور موضوعى بردك المميز


----------



## osama-syria (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير...


----------



## abdmaw (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## صقر أميسا (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed zehiry (28 سبتمبر 2012)

_منورين الموضوع بردودكم المميزة_​


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## freemanghassan (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ... تسلم هالأيادي
-----------------------------


----------



## mohamed zehiry (2 أكتوبر 2012)

منورين الموضوع​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamed zehiry (20 ديسمبر 2012)

منورين الموضوع بردودكم المميزه


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شريف العباسى (21 فبراير 2013)

ااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (22 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (22 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ا,,,,,,,,,,,, اللهم عجل بفرجك يا حنان يا منان علي اهل سوريا اللهم اهلك عدوك وعدوهم واحفظ اعراضهم وانفسهم واموالهم اللهم تقبل قتلاهم في الشهداء وارجع من خرج من داره اليها سالما غانما اللهم حكم في سوريا شرعك وفي سائر بلاد المسلمين


----------



## حويزي (22 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير​*


----------



## bluraya (27 فبراير 2013)

مشكووور و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## muhandescivil (15 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## muhandescivil (15 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الغريب2007 (16 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## saalmaa (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المستميس (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا صديقي
ولكن هناك سلسلة تبسيط الهندسي لعماد درويش
تشمل الاساسات البلاطات الجوائز القشريات
اذا ممكن تحميلهم
شكرا


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (18 أبريل 2013)

لاتعمل هذا الروابط؟


----------



## GUENNICHE77 (19 أبريل 2013)

Merci infiniment


----------



## awabtaha (24 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر وان شاء الله في ميزان الحسنات
سلامات


----------



## LeValet (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (15 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك كتب مفيدة جدا


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (15 يوليو 2013)

شكرا الله يطيك العافية


----------



## وهاب غالب (19 يوليو 2013)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## تنوب قنوى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ألف شكر لكل جهودك


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## egoze (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المشاركه الممتازه


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله .... هل المرفقات الدورة مع ملفات التحميل


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## civil en.ali (11 ديسمبر 2013)

thanksssssss


----------



## ايمن فرحات (15 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع وشيق جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (24 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الجهود الرائعهjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## jameel alkaisi (24 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الجهود الرائعه


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك بك
و الرجاء المزيد من هذه المراجع المميزة و الهامة


----------



## sorea (26 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محسن احمد حسين (28 فبراير 2016)

*اللهم اغفر لى واغفر لابى وامى والمسلمين والمسلمات و المؤمنين و المؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​​*يا ارحم الراحمين*


----------



## awat m (29 فبراير 2016)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## iaia2100 (7 مارس 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم​*


----------



## engineer (23 أبريل 2017)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

